# Thinking Of Summer.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Only a few more months. More time in the saddle and less in front of the computer.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't believe you stopped to take the photo at Wolf Creek!! Didn't you see the movie?!

:lol:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

+1










Cant wait to take the old bird for a spin..........may even ride the bike too


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> I can't believe you stopped to take the photo at Wolf Creek!! Didn't you see the movie?!
> 
> :lol:


This is the hardest part of touring. Choosing between carving the canyon or stop to take a picture. :wallbash: Because if your bike or yourself is not in it, you haven't been there....( Club rule # 101 :lol: )


----------

